# Peeing constantly



## Nevey87 (Feb 4, 2014)

I am new to this site. We have a 17 week old male Cockapoo called Archie.

I have a few concerns about how frequently he pees. I knew puppys pee a lot but really was not prepared for this. Im at my wits end. 

Archie holds it in all night which is 6+ hours, but during the day he needs out every 10-15 minutes. If i don't take him out he pees inside. Sometimes he pees 6 times an hour. At its worst he has 10 accidents a day which is very stressful...my carpets are ruined. Tonight he peed 4 times in one hour then five minutes later peed inside.

His pee is a normal colour...i phoned our vet and he said this is normal as puppys pee a lot.

I believe we are training him correctly, he goes to the door nearly everytime he needs the toilet. Since day one we have been praising and giving a treat everytime he goes outside. If i catch him doing it inside i say NO then take him outside right away. We have tried different cleaners to remove the scent from the carpet. ive tried taking his water bowl away in the evening. If we go out on a walk he does not pee on the walk but waits till we get home to pee in our garden. Nothing works and i cant take it anymore...i see people moaning about their puppy needing out every hour or two...that seems like a dream to me. 

Didn't think it would be so hard, its easier looking after my 2 year old little girl...trying to toilet train both of them is hard.

Apart from this he is great and can already sit and and do other commands...his recall is excellent. Forgot to mention, we crate trained him...he happily sleeps in his crate all night now, hes only ever had one or two accidents in his crate so i know he can hold it in.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

For his age that seems like a lot of peeing. When Molly was 4 months she could hold it for at least 3 hours. Are you sure he doesn't have a bladder infection? Maybe guy dogs pee more. Maybe get him checked out by the vet? I'm sure someone will be able to offer better advice hang in there!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

That seems excessive to me too. I'd have him checked by a vet.


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Could he maybe be marking? It seems a lot. Beemer could hold it for about 1-2 hrs depending on what he was doing. Rough play and a lot of drinking meant more frequent peeing.


----------



## Florida Cockapoo (Aug 24, 2012)

I know Piper peed a lot. But don't think it was that much. Unless your timing is off, being you are taking care of a two year old also. 

Plus she had stress pee. She would even just get up and pee in front of us. It does get better as the months go on. 

Maybe limiting the water in take will help. Like only when he eats. 

Also as for the carpet. It can be cleaned. Piper had poo and pee a lot in the house. I didn't think we would get the stains out. Also our carpet is 9 years old and had stains in it not related to Piper. Had a professional cleaner come out. When he was done with our carpet it looked like NEW! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

I think that it might be a good idea to take him to the vet and get him checked over. It is possible that he has a UTI or something. Over the phone the vet could not take his temperature or look at him...
Also I would restrict how much freedom your boy gets inside the house. The weather has been grusome pretty much everywhere and toilet training puppies in pouring rain and gardens knee deep in mud is no fun. Sorry I'm assuming you are in the UK - maybe where you are the weather is even worse: sub zero temperatures, ice storms and snow drifts.
Limit him to an area where you don't have carpets - Kitchen with a baby gate across the door worked well for us. Get the rest of your carpets cleaned with a product specifically designed to remove pet pee. Only have him through into your living/family area when you can just concentrate on him. It sounds as if he is trying to give signals he needs to go, he just needs to go a lot.
Good luck.


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Poor you I do sympathise! I agree you should get him checked out by a vet. I don't agree with your vet that new a puppy pees that much. It doesn't sound right. I don't agree with taking away his water, he will only drink if he is thirsty which mean his body needs it.


----------



## claire64 (Nov 25, 2013)

Hi Quinn is coming up 16 weeks & he was going out a lot at one time which I thought was too much. Then I realised what he was up to  Every time he went out and had a wee I gave a treat  very clever  I started not giving treats every time and writing down when he went to the toilet. I then knocked the treats off & he stopped doing it  now when I know he has been but he sits at the door I say "No & he comes running to me  very clever breed that's all I can say.


----------



## RangerC (Jan 23, 2013)

My only other comment would be about food - what do you feed him? On a raw diet they drink a lot less because they get hydrated through the food; it's not getting to the root of the problem but just a thought.

Barney will now easily go 12 hours but when out for a walk will constantly mark but as your puppy is only 17 weeks, I wouldn't have thought it was a marking problem. Barney didn't start that until he was about 8 months.


----------



## NaomiChaloux (May 12, 2020)

Omgosh... i thought I was alone
It’s like you are describing my puppy! Jaxx is 10.5 weeks old and I was telling myself it would be a struggle but I’ve for everything you are doing..... and he has to pee every 10 mins
I bring him out and prise him with treats when he does it where I want.
Je them comes in and 10 mins. Later PEES again and then 5 mins later a 3rd time 
Then he plays and sleeps and when he wakes up 
It’s starts all Over again ... I juts don’t know what to do!
I had a. Puppy before and she never peed that much! It’s hard ouf......

Ill take advice too please !!
He is the cutest and we live him so much... this is just really hard 






Nevey87 said:


> I am new to this site. We have a 17 week old male Cockapoo called Archie.
> 
> I have a few concerns about how frequently he pees. I knew puppys pee a lot but really was not prepared for this. Im at my wits end.
> 
> ...


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Just keep taking out as frequently as you can - 10 weeks is a tiny baby so it will improve as they get older.

If they are peeing every 10 minutes all day then get them checked out by the vets.


----------



## NaomiChaloux (May 12, 2020)

2ndhandgal said:


> Just keep taking out as frequently as you can - 10 weeks is a tiny baby so it will improve as they get older.
> 
> If they are peeing every 10 minutes all day then get them checked out by the vets.


He is getting better.... but it still seems like a lot... although I know that he is still little. I don’t like the idea of taking away his water... but I was told only until he gets the peeing under control... so he gets it morning , lunch , supper plus when we are playing outside for a little while, as we are running.
My sister made me a bell for the door, so we have been using that every time we go out. He is finally getting the hang of ringing and waiting by the door so we can take him out🤗.
There are accidents, but the last two days has been a huge improvement!

I’m so thankful for this group!
Thank you so much 😍🤗


----------

